# Places for mid thirties to holiday?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My husband and I have only been to Greece once and that was to Laganas in Zante when we were in our twenties. We now want to go again in June but aren't sure where to start looking so I'm looking for advice from anyone who knows the islands well.
Now we are in our mid thirties we are looking for an island / town where there is plenty of restaurants and bars and nice beaches but where we won't be in the midst of any 18-30's groups as we were in Laganas!!! so, somewhere with life but a more laid back life!
We are used to always going private rentals on our holidays but maybe for Greece we should opt for hotels? Having stayed in some all inclusive hotels in the canaries I'm a bit wary of them and so would love to look into Adult only hotels and would be willing to pay more for this so if anyone has any adult only hotel ideas that would be great. There are some on the usual first choice / thomson / thomas cook websites but if anyone knows of any smaller, lesser advertised ones then i would love to hear about it. We just want somewhere special as it is our wedding anniversary so want to put some effort into finding the perfect place!!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stam1970 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Naxos / Crete*

Hello, 

I would suggest the Island of Naxos. It has a good value for money ratio, and it has beautifull beaches, and great food in decent prices. In the CHORA (capital) you will also find some bars etc. 

Another suggestion is Crete. Of course Crete is so big that you can not say that you will have enough time to visit all of the island. I would suggest you focus on one area. I would recomend the CHANIA prefecture. The town of CHANIA offers a lot of possibilities in terms of restaurants and bars. There are plenty of beaches on the North / West - definetely visit Falassarna and South (Elafonisos Beach). In Crete you can also rent houses for your holidays. 

Hope you will find this helpfull, 

Stam


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm under the impression that the southern islands are beautiful and much easier to get to than northern resorts, but I'm quite unfamiliar with those. I'm really replying to tell you that I don't believe Halkadiki (northern main land) is what you are looking for, in case a travel agent tries to convince you. Don't get me wrong, the coastal villages are great, (not at all that 18 to 30 clubbing crowd) and people are friendly, but I think if you went there you might describe the holiday as 'nice'. Which, as your taking the time out to do a little extra research is not quit good enough. Over the last few years, this region has become popular with Serbians, who ( in my opinion) are fantastic tourists who are very well behaved but I don't think its what you are looking for. Thasos is worth considering though, I've found it to have an excellent balance of that lovely busily night life, while still allowing for romantic seclusion should you want it. Also, I feel its atmosphere is suited to young adults ( rather than teens, or the family crowd). But I still think one of the southern islands will prove a better fit. 
Try helping us out, by saying which areas your considering, and a little more about what you consider to be a good holiday. Many mid 30's people like clubbing, and many want family days out, I take it you want neither but if you say what you want, maybe we can help a little.
I'm really impressed that your taking the time to find out about this, I meet tourists every year who are having a nice holiday, but with just a little extra planning could have been having a great one.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Why not try mainland....STOUPA in the southern Peloponnese will certainly meet your expectations


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*



The Grocer said:


> Why not try mainland....STOUPA in the southern Peloponnese will certainly meet your expectations


Stoupa and the surrounding areas are very beautiful and most suitable for people not looking for 18-30s madness,a lot of German,french and Italian tourists hit those areas as they have heard good things for them.


----------

